# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2016



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2016 às 10:48)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2016 às 10:48)

Boas,

Mínima de *10,3ºC* ao nascer do sol.

Neste momento céu limpo e mar calmo. Atuais *13,7ºC* com Lestada moderada, rajada máxima de *50Km/h* há pouco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,

Deixo duas fotos que tirei esta manhã, mar azul profundo com vento seco de Leste








Agora vento de Noroeste, sigo com *17,3ºC* e *45%* de Humidade.


----------



## jonas (2 Mai 2016 às 09:19)

Boas,
A máxima de ontem foi de 25.1 graus, a mais alta do ano
Agora estão 15 graus, a mínima foi de 8 graus.
O vento está moderado de Leste.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mai 2016 às 09:46)

jonas disse:


> Boas,
> A máxima de ontem foi de 25.1 graus, a mais alta do ano
> Agora estão 15 graus, a mínima foi de 8 graus.
> O vento está moderado de Leste.


Essa máxima de ontem parece inflacionada (já não é a primeira vez que tal acontece)... Onde vais buscar esses valores?


----------



## jonas (2 Mai 2016 às 12:39)

O meu relógio tem temperatura.
Então deixo de noite e à tarde para ver a temperatura máxima e mínima
Secalhar o meu relógio anda a funcionar mal...
No entanto acho que os valores estão bem, pois paredes fica num vale.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mai 2016 às 13:41)

jonas disse:


> O meu relógio tem temperatura.
> Então deixo de noite e à tarde para ver a temperatura máxima e mínima
> Secalhar o meu relógio anda a funcionar mal...
> No entanto acho que os valores estão bem, pois paredes fica num vale.



Não, não estão bem.. Qualquer dispositivo sem um radiation shield (e ainda para mais um sensor integrado num relógio) por intermédio da radiaçao directa ou difusa apresenta temperaturas erradas que no caso de máximas podem ser de mais 2, 3 ou até mais graus.


----------



## meteoamador (2 Mai 2016 às 14:20)

Boas

Vou então estrear-me no tópico de Maio que por agora está muito calminho.
Por agora vento fraco céu limpo e a temperatura nos 25.9ºC 

Uma foto de ontem de Viana do Castelo


----------



## jonas (2 Mai 2016 às 19:02)

vitamos disse:


> Não, não estão bem.. Qualquer dispositivo sem um radiation shield (e ainda para mais um sensor integrado num relógio) por intermédio da radiaçao directa ou difusa apresenta temperaturas erradas que no caso de máximas podem ser de mais 2, 3 ou até mais graus.


Ok, obrigado pela correcao!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2016 às 22:45)

Boa noite,

Por aqui mais um dia de muito sol, mínima de *12,1ºC* e máxima de *21,4ºC*

Há minutos olhando para sul avistava-se uma grande barra de neblina ( registei a humidade máxima do dia 73%) , mas em pouco tempo desapareceu pois o fluxo seco de Leste começou a fazer-se sentir.

Pôr do sol hoje:





Neste momento temperatura a subir, atuais *16,9ºC* com* 57% HR *e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2016 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

mínima de *13.4 ºc*.

neste momento já 20.4 ºc com vento de ESE 14 Km/h.

Isto hoje promete aquecer bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Mais uma madrugada ventosa por aqui, a  mínima não desceu dos *13.4ºC*

Céu limpo. Atuais *20,8ºC* com *43%* de Humidade. Vento de  ENE a* 22km/h.*


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2016 às 13:06)

Boas, 

*26.4 ºc *por aqui , é a máxima mais alta do ano até ao momento, vento E 10 Km/h e apenas 29 % de HR.

Está calor, autêntico dia de Verão


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2016 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,

A temperatura chegou aos *25,8ºC* às 12:54h, máxima até ao momento.  Neste momento *23,7ºC* e vento de Oeste a *9km/h*

Poente de ontem, uma das muitas deformações visíveis, resultado das diferentes camadas de ar junto da superfície .


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mai 2016 às 16:37)

Boa tarde,

Está calor, a Estação CP vai com 30.3ºC e eu com 28.0ºC na minha varanda virada a NE.


----------



## 1337 (3 Mai 2016 às 17:27)

Ponte de Lima com 30.2ºC ás 15 UTC


----------



## james (3 Mai 2016 às 17:44)

Boa tarde a todos!

Dia mais quente do ano por aqui, com 28 graus!!!

Abrasador...


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mai 2016 às 18:17)

Belo dia de verão de facto. A EMA de Merelim registava 30,1ºC às 17H. Foi juntamente com Ponte de Lima a zona mais quente hoje na rede IPMA, zona Norte. 


Faz falta uma EMA na cidade de Braga, há dias em que varia uns 5ºC do centro até cá baixo a Merelim. Tenho a certeza que fazia frente a muitos locais do Centro e Sul durante o verão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2016 às 19:01)

Mapa de temperaturas e direção do vento das estações do Wunderground, há uma "linha" que separa a frescura da brisa marítima, do vento seco de Leste.

A barreira é sensivelmente formada pelo eixo de Serras Gerês - Marão - Caramulo


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Boas,

por aqui máxima de *27.5 ºc* . 

Neste momento 23.5 ºc com vento NW 13 Km/h.

Infelizmente  começa o calor e começa a "dança" dos incêndios, foto que fiz há minutos para Leste, deve ser na Serra de Santa Justa em Valongo, ou logo por trás:






Felizmente está prevista chuva para os próximos dias, senão começava já tudo a arder..


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2016 às 23:27)

Por aqui sigo ainda com *20,6ºC* e vento de *ENE 19,3km/h*, a aumentar de intensidade.

Cheira a pinhal queimado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *18,1ºC*.

Hoje céu com algumas nuvens altas, atuais *23,4ºC* e *42%* de Humidade. Vento de Leste a *20 km/h
*
No Porto a estação *SMPC IPORTOPO9*, registou uma mínima tropical *20,2ºC*
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9#history


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2016 às 12:13)

Por aqui bastante quente , sigo com *26,2ºC* e *35%* de Humidade  Vento seco de *ENE *a* 17 km/h
*
Temperaturas ainda mais altas no litoral
*



*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2016 às 13:11)

Muito quente  *28,6ºC* com apenas *31%* de Humidade.  

Vento de Nordeste a *8km/h*, a brisa marítima deve estar mesmo a chegar...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Mai 2016 às 13:25)

Que calor horrível por Aveiro hoje... 28.7ºC na Universidade ao meio dia.
Já esta madrugada,quando saí de casa, às 4.30h apanhei 18.5ºC algures perto da estação.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2016 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

Nova máxima do ano e mais quente que ontem, sigo com *29.4 ºc* actuais 

Vento SE: 9 Km/h e 28 % de HR.

É visível uma coluna de fumo para NE..


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2016 às 13:47)

Quase nos 30 ºc , sigo com *29.8 ºc*

ISEP: *30.6 ºc* 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## qwerl (4 Mai 2016 às 14:06)

Boas

*29,5ºC* neste momento, que tosta 
Muito calor nas zonas viradas a sul e a leste.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2016 às 14:08)

*30.0 ºc* atingidos há pouco 

Neste momento 29.7 ºc


----------



## guimeixen (4 Mai 2016 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,

30.0°C por aqui


----------



## AJCS (4 Mai 2016 às 14:56)

Boas,

Por cá estão 27,3 ºC

A pressão tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia, neste momento tenho uma leitura de 1012 mb


----------



## cookie (4 Mai 2016 às 15:06)

ontem e hoje verdadeiros dias de verão por VC. até apetece ir a banhos com o mar calmo e sem a típica nortada.
há pouco 31 graus.


----------



## jonas (4 Mai 2016 às 15:28)

Por aqui a máxima estão 32 graus, de acordo com o carro.


----------



## 1337 (4 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Ás 14h UTC Ponte de Lima marcava 31.3ºC, bem mais que ontem á mesma hora . A máxima de ontem foi de 30.8ºC por cá.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Mai 2016 às 16:24)

32.2°C agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2016 às 20:06)

Boas,
Extremos de hoje: *18,1ºC* / *29,6ºC *

No céu muita virga, já caíram umas pingas. Sigo com *22,1ºC* e vento fraco de *SW*

Está assim para o interior (foto tirada com tlm):


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mai 2016 às 22:31)

Boa noite.

Dias primaveris, verdadeiramente de verão...
Dias quentes com noites bem agradáveis, a fazer inveja a umas quantas do estio. 
O céu ontem esteve limpo e hoje, começando limpo passou lentamente a muito nublado - nebulosidade média\alta.
O vento soprou em geral fraco a moderado de NNO (ontem) e NNE (hoje), prevalecendo a componente de NNE durante as manhãs.
Venha de lá então o arrefecimento que isto do calor já anda a fazer mal a algumas cabeças - os incêndios são uma praga, mas de forma criminosa nesta altura. *Atear incêndios ontem e hoje serviu para tentar "pedir" mais meios (logo mais €€€€€!) para a fase que aí vem depois do dia 15 de maio. Porque a esmagadora maioria das queimadas já se fez...*

*Tatual: 18,4ºC
Hr: 45%
*
*Ontem*
*Tmín: 8,1ºC
Tmáx: 28,7ºC
*
*Hoje*
*Tmín: 10,3ºC
Tmáx: 29,7ºC*​


----------



## smpereira (5 Mai 2016 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
Chove moderadamente mas seguidinho 

Tempo bem mais fresco e húmido, que diferença com o dia de ontem


----------



## karkov (5 Mai 2016 às 09:30)

Começa a chuva por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meteoamador (5 Mai 2016 às 11:52)

Boas 
Vão caindo uns pingos 
17.6ºc atuais


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2016 às 15:26)

Boas,

dia enfadonho por aqui. Céu encoberto e uniforme e vão caindo uns pingos já há horas. Para isto mais valia continuar o sol e calor. 


No entanto tem sido importante a chuva no sul do país.


Mais de 10ºC de diferença na temperatura de ontem para hoje à mesma hora, impressionante. Ontem fechei a janela para não entrar calor, e hoje fechei para não entrar frio.


----------



## 1337 (5 Mai 2016 às 15:34)

Ontem a máxima em Ponte de Lima foi de 32.4ºC, hoje anda pelos 18ºC


----------



## jonas (5 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

Dia com chuva moderada! 
Vamos ver se amanhã temos animação !Espero que sim!


----------



## AJJ (5 Mai 2016 às 20:16)

Quais as temperaturas que podemos esperar na próxima semana no Porto ?


----------



## panzer4 (5 Mai 2016 às 20:55)

AJJ disse:


> Quais as temperaturas que podemos esperar na próxima semana no Porto ?


Boas..segundo alguns modelos , as previsões apontam para temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 22 ºc...mas lá para sábado ja teremos mais certezas...


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2016 às 21:35)

Boa noite, 

Dia bem mais fresco hoje com chuva e descida acentuada de temperatura, em especial da máxima.

Neste momento sigo com *14.2 ºc* ( mínima do dia ) a máxima foi de *18.3 ºc* ( menos 11.7 ºc que ontem)

Vai chovendo, o acumulado está nos  *5 mm*


----------



## qwerl (5 Mai 2016 às 21:41)

Boas

Chuva fraca desde as 6h sem parar. *10,4mm* acumulados em Ovar
*20,1ºC* de máxima (a de ontem foi *29,5ºC*)


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2016 às 22:51)

Chove moderadamente por aqui. 


Bons ecos aqui à volta segundo o radar de Arouca.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Mai 2016 às 23:19)

Chove forte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mai 2016 às 00:37)

Como chove!! 



Torrencial!


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 06:48)

Bom dia,

*10.4 mm *acumulados durante a madrugada, neste momento chove com 13.7 ºc.


----------



## GabKoost (6 Mai 2016 às 07:17)

Noite muito chuvosa.

Conta-se por volta de 23mm até agora sendo que continua em forma fraca.

Com o calor desses últimos dias e essa chuva abundante, tem-se a sensação de estar num país tropical!

A vegetação, em 15 dias, deu uma volta de 180º!


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 08:13)

Chove bem e certinho 

*16 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 09:12)

*17.2 mm* e a chuva continua


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 13:07)

Boas, 

a chuva continua sempre certinha, sigo com *20.2 mm *acumulados 

13.7ºc e vento fraco.

*21.1 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## smpereira (6 Mai 2016 às 14:22)

Chove, chove não para, é impressionante 

Ontem foi o dia todo a chover, hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho, muitas horas sempre a chover, tempo muito húmido.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Mai 2016 às 16:55)

Boas,


por Barcelos tempo fresco e fechado. Algum nevoeiro neste momento.


----------



## qwerl (6 Mai 2016 às 17:07)

Boas

Dia de chuva fraca sem interrupções, já chove sem parar há quase 35 horas
*12,7mm* em Ovar
Neste momento apesar da melhoria anunciada para a tarde o cenário é idêntico com chuva fraca e nevoeiro


----------



## smpereira (6 Mai 2016 às 17:29)

Continua a chuva   agora até com um pouco mais de intensidade mas sendo sempre entre fraca a moderada.

Tempo bastante fresco, até algo desagradável, dois dias completamente invernais com a chuva a não dar tréguas.


----------



## smpereira (6 Mai 2016 às 17:39)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2016 às 18:09)

smpereira disse:


> Chove bem agora!


Define "chover bem". O que mencionas não se vê no radar.


----------



## smpereira (6 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

Chove moderadamente mas seguidinho , não é nenhuma chuva forte,  nao foi isso que me referi 
Uma coisa e chuva forte outra e chover bem.
Nisso eu relato a realidade, não tenho interesse em dizer as coisas na grandiosidade, se chuvisca chuvisca, se chove fraco chove fraco, se é moderado, forte ou torrencial eu digo o certo, neste caso era moderado


----------



## Thomar (6 Mai 2016 às 18:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Define "chover bem". O que mencionas não se vê no radar.


É verdade, não se vê nada de significativo no radar, no entanto, nas 2 estações amadoras mais próximas do *smpereira*, 
a norte temos a estação da rechousa que acumulou *0,5 mm* desde as 17H, 
mas a Sul na estação da Pedroso acumulou* 6,8 mm* desde as 17H, grandes diferenças.


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2016 às 20:03)

Boas, 

*22 mm* acumulados por aqui, de momento não chove.

12.7 ºc actuais


----------



## smpereira (6 Mai 2016 às 21:47)

Thomar disse:


> É verdade, não se vê nada de significativo no radar, no entanto, nas 2 estações amadoras mais próximas do *smpereira*,
> a norte temos a estação da rechousa que acumulou *0,5 mm* desde as 17H,
> mas a Sul na estação da Pedroso acumulou* 6,8 mm* desde as 17H, grandes diferenças.



Sim, não foi nada significativo, não foi nenhuma chuva forte ou torrencial com ecos amarelos nem nada do género, nem nada disso estava previsto nem o radar mostrou, era chuva de pingas finas mas que caía bem, até houve uma pequena subida dos acumulados nas estações da zona nesse período de tempo, não foi nada demais. A estação de grijó também teve uma subida nesse período, quase 1mm em pouco tempo.
O radar mostrava que chovia a Sul do Douro, nada doutro mundo mas lá está caía bem, mas lá está isso é muito relativo se chove mais num sítio ou noutro, terreno etc mas pronto que foi um dia de muita chuva foi, houve uma pausa ao fim da tarde mas agora continua, chuviscos e muito nevoeiro e humidade. 
Foi um dia que choveu ora  fraco ora moderado durante o dia todo, isso vocês comprovam pelas restantes estações da zona e do Porto


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu muito nublado, com algumas boas abertas e sem chuva de momento.
Na 5ª feira tivemos *8,4 mm* de *acumulado* e ontem *26,4 mm*.
*Hoje* já temos *1 mm* de chuva acumulada. E até às 24h provavelmente mais uns bons mm serão adicionados.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

Na imagem de satélite (massas de ar) aí está o "monstro" às portas da Península Ibérica.
A depressão apresenta um núcleo bem definido, com uma interessante intrusão de ar frio proveniente do atlântico norte.
Será que cavará mais que o previsto?! 





No radar do IPMA já se vê a precipitação a chegar ao litoral centro.


----------



## smpereira (7 Mai 2016 às 09:24)

Boas,
Por cá, por vezes, vai chuviscando,   tempo bastante fresco a esta hora.
O vento sopra moderado , para já sem grande intensidade de Sudeste
No radar ja mostra uma boa linha de precipitação a chegar  aos nossos litorais


----------



## smpereira (7 Mai 2016 às 10:34)

Depois de uma pausa, estão de volta os chuviscos


----------



## AJCS (7 Mai 2016 às 11:13)

Já começou a chover.

Temp. 14,6ºC

Pressão 1001 mb com clara tendência para descer.

Vai ser um fim de semana interessante.


----------



## AJCS (7 Mai 2016 às 15:22)

Ultimas leituras da pressão:

09.43 H ___ 1002 mb

12.53 H___  999 mb

15.11 H___  997 mb

Temp. atual 14,8º C com chuva continua.


----------



## jonas (7 Mai 2016 às 15:53)

Daqui bocado vai chegar a primeira linha de chuva forte!


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Mai 2016 às 16:04)

Chuva fraca, mas a pressão sempre a cair


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2016 às 17:06)

Boas, 

*5 mm* acumulados por aqui, o radar está  " ameaçador" e começa a ficar escuro a Oeste e SW.

Ecos laranjas em aproximação, o grosso da frente deverá entrar daqui a pouco


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2016 às 17:11)

Bela linha de precipitação a oeste, mas pelo que parece move-se paralelamente à costa.


----------



## qwerl (7 Mai 2016 às 17:12)

Boas 

Chuva fraca a moderada desde as 12h sem interrupções. Dia semelhante aos últimos dois um pouco mais chuvoso


----------



## Paelagius (7 Mai 2016 às 17:19)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *5 mm* acumulados por aqui, o radar está  " ameaçador" e começa a ficar escuro a Oeste e SW.
> 
> Ecos laranjas em aproximação, o grosso da frente deverá entrar daqui a pouco



Já vimos mais escuro noutros episódios… Não está, por aqui, e por enquanto, muito escuro. O habitual para um dia de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2016 às 17:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bela linha de precipitação a oeste, mas pelo que parece move-se paralelamente à costa.



Move-se paralelamente à costa ao mesmo tempo que vai avançando lentamente para Leste.

Segundo o GFS mais pelas 19/20 horas deverá descarregar por aqui, embora eu pense que pode ser um pouco antes:


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2016 às 17:32)

Snifa disse:


> Move-se paralelamente à costa ao mesmo tempo que vai avançando lentamente para Leste.
> 
> Segundo o GFS mais pelas 19/20 horas deverá descarregar por aqui, embora eu pense que pode ser um pouco antes:


Sei que vamos ser afectados mas aquela minha em concreto já lá vai. 


Neste momento chove moderadamente com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## qwerl (7 Mai 2016 às 17:47)

Chuva moderada e certinha típico dia em que tudo escorre água.
 As estações em redor registam 5/6mm mas tenho a certeza que por aqui e mais. Já chove fraco a moderado sem parar ha 6 horas.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2016 às 18:39)

Boa tarde,

Dia de chuva fraca até cerca das 16h00 quando começou a cair com maior intensidade. 8,13 mm acumulados até agora. 
Aguaceiro mais forte neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2016 às 18:42)

Chuva muito forte agora! 
O acumulado subiu para os 10,16 mm.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Mai 2016 às 18:42)

Chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## smpereira (7 Mai 2016 às 18:43)

A chuva começa a cair com maior intensidade neste momento, ecos amarelos em aproximação


----------



## smpereira (7 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

Muito escuro agora, chuva forte!  tudo escorre água.


----------



## james (7 Mai 2016 às 18:55)

Mas que dilúvio!!!


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2016 às 18:55)

Chove com muita intensidade, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2016 às 19:01)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá a chuva é fraca a moderada, contínua, sem grandes "altos e baixos".
O* acumulado* está nos *11,4 mm*.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento sopra moderado de ESE.
Com o vento deste quadrante apenas linhas de instabilidade vindas mais do interior poderão afectar esta zona.

*Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 92%
*​*P.S.: 16,4 mm das 17 às 18h em Viana do castelo-Chafé. Em Setúbal 36,4 mm...*


----------



## ampa62 (7 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Boa tarde, por aqui por Covas com 12.0ºC e um acumulado de 45.2 mm.

Em 37 minutos passa para 51,6 mm.


----------



## qwerl (7 Mai 2016 às 19:15)

Depois de 20 minutos de chuva forte, agora chove moderadamente com tendência a abrandar.
16,5mm em Ovar-Serrado e 12mm em Ovar(cidade).


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2016 às 19:40)

Rajadas medonhas há pouco de SE, até pensei que estava para ocorrer algum fenómeno localizado. Parecia que ia levar tudo a rasto!


Céu escuro a oeste e vê-se a linha de precipitação a aproximar-se.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Mai 2016 às 19:59)

Por cá acumulado de 19,8mm


----------



## qwerl (7 Mai 2016 às 20:19)

Continua a chuva moderada. 20,3mm em Ovar-Serrado e 16mm em Ovar(cidade)


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2016 às 21:27)

Por aqui *20 mm* acumulados

De momento não chove.


----------



## qwerl (7 Mai 2016 às 21:41)

E por aqui após 9 horas de chuva parou de chover, a frente já passou totalmente por aqui. A frente rendeu 21,6mm em Ovar-Serrado e 16mm em Ovar(cidade)
O vento também acalmou significativamente e não chove.

Já agora, uma nota para a pressão atmosférica atual de *994,1hPa*, em Ovar, a mais baixa do ano, curiosamente em Maio  penso que a estação está bem calibrada.


----------



## jonas (8 Mai 2016 às 09:18)

Boas celulas em desenvolvimento ao largo da costa!
Vamos ver se hoje temos festa!​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Mai 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia! Céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado S/SW. 
Vai começar a cair , já se vê ao longe


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Mai 2016 às 11:00)

Agora só aguaceiros...


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2016 às 11:31)

Céu escuro e ameaçador há momentos, uma célula com ecos vermelhos passou a "rasar" o Porto:






Foto que fiz na altura de minha casa, a célula vista para Oeste:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Mai 2016 às 11:38)

Por aqui está assim!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 12:12)

Snifa disse:


> Céu escuro e ameaçador há momentos, uma célula com ecos vermelhos passou a "rasar" o Porto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passou agora mesmo aqui em cima. Brutal chuvada com fortes rajadas!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 12:26)

Que aguaceiro fortíssimo!!


----------



## meteoamador (8 Mai 2016 às 12:37)

Muita chuva e com rajadas de vento a acompanhar


----------



## AJCS (8 Mai 2016 às 12:39)

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.
Temp. atual 15,1ºC
Pressão 990 mb


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 14:08)

Grande escuridão a sul!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 14:15)

Agora mesmo a sul:
















Vem aí da pesada!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 14:16)

Maio chuvoso se continuar a este ritmo.

Detalhe horário dos últimos quatro dias, até hoje ao meio-dia:








Destaque para o acumulado de Pedras Rubras:


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 14:19)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 14:25)

Trovoada!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 14:25)

Trovão!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 14:27)

Mais um mas ouviu-se pouco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 14:30)

Célula a rugir bem enquanto se dirige para norte, já em afastamento. 

Foi uma boa rega, no entanto o melhor passou ligeiramente a este.


----------



## meteoamador (8 Mai 2016 às 14:30)

Trovoada mesmo por cima 3 trovões em 5 minutos


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 14:46)

Nuvem pileus em cima de um cumulus mediocris fantástica. Mais logo ponho fotos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 14:47)

Neste momento estou sem pc por isso vai tudo com o tele. 

Ainda da célula de há pouco:






Neste momento a sul, bela bigorna:


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 14:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Nuvem pileus em cima de um cumulus mediocris fantástica. Mais logo ponho fotos.


Mesmo!!


Fantástico. Também vou tentar pôr fotos mais logo, se já tiver o PC.


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 15:06)

Célula monstruosa e suspeita prestes a passar aqui de raspão
Apresenta ecos roxos e já roncou 
Entretanto começa a pingar


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mai 2016 às 15:09)

Célula bastante activa em Aveiro


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 15:10)

qwerl disse:


> Célula monstruosa e suspeita prestes a passar aqui de raspão
> Apresenta ecos roxos e já roncou
> Entretanto começa a pingar



Vale a pena seguir esse "monstro", já se mantém há uma hora com ecos superiores ao laranja.


----------



## tesla (8 Mai 2016 às 15:14)

StormRic disse:


> Vale a pena seguir esse "monstro", já se mantém há uma hora com ecos superiores ao laranja.


Autêntico festival eléctrico a oeste 

Enviado do meu D6603 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 15:17)

Chove moderadamente. Tempo muito fechado e escuro.
Enquanto escrevia a chuva passou a ser forte.
Mais um ronco. Esta célula é muito interessante.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2016 às 15:22)

Clarão a Sul na base de nuvens bastante escuras


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 15:24)

Muito escuro por aqui, a vir de sul.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 15:24)

A célula continua a desenvolver-se, é agora um arco extenso em movimento para N-NNE.







Tirem fotos do que se vê de norte.

18 descargas no último quarto de hora:


----------



## lbpt (8 Mai 2016 às 15:25)

Vou interceptá-la na zona de lourosa. Vou agora caçar tempestades


----------



## lbpt (8 Mai 2016 às 15:26)

Trovoada neste momento


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Aguaceiro intenso, durou cerca de 10 minutos.
Entretanto a célula continua a roncar a todo o gás


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Já começa a chover.


----------



## cookie (8 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Por vc apenas vento moderado a forte e alguns aguaceiros. O sol já brilha há algum tempo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 15:31)

Continua muito grande mesmo:






Movimento a encurvar para norte.

Actividade eléctrica diminuiu. 9 descargas nos últimos 15 minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 15:33)

Acho que vou sair para arranjar um bom spot para ver a célula. Creio que se se aguentar até cá cima vai passar a este, mas duvido que se aguente...

Neste momento chove moderadamente.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 15:36)

Chove bem agora!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 15:39)

Já ronca!


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2016 às 15:39)

Chuva forte! E já


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 15:40)

Continuam os roncos, agora acompanhados de chuva bastante intensa!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 15:42)

Voltou a aumentar as descargas.

Mantém o rumo para norte, ligeira deriva NNE:


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 15:47)

Está a desviar mais do que eu pensava. Acho que nem passa no Minho.

Mesmo assim vou sair agora a ver se vejo algo.


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 15:52)

Recrudesceu a actividade eléctrica sobre o vale do Douro. 14 DEA em 15 minutos.

O deslocamento do centro da depressão para norte imprime-lhe agora um movimento para NNE.


----------



## lbpt (8 Mai 2016 às 15:55)

Estou em fiaes, santa maria da feira. Apenas chuva forte, nada de trovoada por enquanto


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 15:57)

Céu nublado por aqui. Não se ouviu mais trovoada
*11,7mm* em Ovar. *52,6mm* este mês. E um novo mínimo do ano de pressão atmosférica de *989,1hPa*


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 15:59)

lbpt disse:


> Estou em fiaes, santa maria da feira. Apenas chuva forte, nada de trovoada por enquanto



Essa é uma célula menor, o arco principal já atravessou o Douro.
Aumentou as DEA, 19 em quinze minutos.

Vem mais células de SSW.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 16:02)

Há alguns minutos atrás, uma grande aberta permitiu ver o topo da célula. Neste momento já não se vê.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2016 às 16:06)

Trovoada neste momento entre Paredes-Penafiel-Lousada. Chuva forte...Há grandes lençóis de água nas ruas.

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 16:08)

Está a diminuir a actividade finalmente.

Nova célula a dirigir-se para a Feira, a descarregar agora em Ovar, *6 mm em 10 minutos*!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 16:12)

Trovão!


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2016 às 16:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Trovoada neste momento entre Paredes-Penafiel-Lousada. Chuva forte...Há grandes lençóis de água nas ruas.



Múltiplas células, movimento em geral para NNE mas a configuração vai mudando.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 16:14)

Mais um e mais perto!

Edit: mais um.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

A célula (s) segue agora na direção Lousada-Felgueiras.
Já teve influência no trânsito tal é a água a correr...


----------



## karkov (8 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

Troveja em Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 16:17)

StormRic disse:


> Está a diminuir a actividade finalmente.
> 
> Nova célula a dirigir-se para a Feira, a descarregar agora em Ovar, *6 mm em 10 minutos*!



Nem um pingo por aqui 
Sendo assim o acumulado da estação é 18mm. Por aqui nem metade deve ser...
Entretanto a célula já atingiu o eco vermelho.  Tem uma base escura mas sem trovoada para já. Vai passar mesmo de raspão mas por aqui não vai chover nada. Tão perto mas tão longe...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2016 às 16:31)

Em Paços de Ferreira o acumulado é de 10,7 mm.
Mas na zona central do vale do Sousa (rio Sousa) será agora bem maior fruto desta célula "pujante"...

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lbpt (8 Mai 2016 às 16:51)

Celula a aproximar-se da nossa senhora da saude nos carvalhos


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

Cheguei agora a casa e posso dizer que até nem foi mau. O grupo de células que se aproximava do Minho dissipou mas ainda deu para ouvir dois bons roncos. 

O melhor foi mesmo uma pequena célula que se formou a norte daqui, com uma base magnífica e parecia ter rotação.

Boas chuvadas também caíram. Mais logo ponho as fotos.


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 17:43)

Céu muito nublado com abertas e vento moderado.
*19,1mm* em Ovar


----------



## lbpt (8 Mai 2016 às 17:56)

Regressei agora a Espinho, lá no topo da nossa senhora da saúde nos carvalhos ainda pude ouvir trovoada.
Daqui a alguns minutos vou postar aqui no fórum as fotos.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

Aguaceiro torrencial! O mais forte do dia aqui.


----------



## jonas (8 Mai 2016 às 18:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> Trovoada neste momento entre Paredes-Penafiel-Lousada. Chuva forte...Há grandes lençóis de água nas ruas.
> 
> Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


TAMBEM NOTEI!
E de que maneira!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2016 às 18:41)

Mas que bátega agora mesmo! Até faz fumo!


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 18:51)

Que vendaval por aqui


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Mai 2016 às 19:06)

De momento!!!


----------



## cookie (8 Mai 2016 às 19:51)

Foto tirada agora para oeste






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2016 às 20:16)

Situação mais calma...Mas céu ameaçador.


----------



## james (8 Mai 2016 às 21:18)

Boa noite,

Por cá esteve um magnífico dia de Maio, com aguaceiros e um céu carregado, magnífico. Assim até dá mais gosto começar a semana! 

Agora, o céu está a ficar muito ameaçador, com muito vento e algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical...


Quando o vento sopra assim forte do quadrante Sul e o céu fica cada vez mais carregado, normalmente não engana, vêm aí borrasca... 

Posso enganar - me, mas estou a contar com bastante chuva  para a noite e, quem sabe, com um pouco de sorte,  talvez trovoada também...


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mai 2016 às 22:04)

Boas,

Algumas fotos que tirei pelas 19:40h, algures entre Bragança e Braga. 

Desculpem a qualidade foram tiradas com o tlm e a janela não estava limpa..















(http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/page-17#post-556819)


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mai 2016 às 22:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Algumas fotos que tirei pelas 19:40h, algures entre Bragança e Braga


Brutal!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mai 2016 às 22:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Algumas fotos que tirei pelas 19:40h, algures entre Bragança e Braga.
> 
> ...


Espetacular


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 22:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Algumas fotos que tirei pelas 19:40h, algures entre Bragança e Braga.
> 
> ...



Fantásticas!


----------



## lbpt (8 Mai 2016 às 23:06)

Linha de instabilidade formada, venha a trovoada se houver


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mai 2016 às 23:08)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:




Cloud Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Shelf cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Pileus cloud by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cumulus Congestus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (8 Mai 2016 às 23:15)

Boa noite,

Chove imenso.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2016 às 23:16)

Chuva forte!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 23:24)

Impressionante a chuvada que acabou de cair por aqui!


----------



## cookie (8 Mai 2016 às 23:26)

A chover torrencialmente na senhora da hora perto da A4.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 23:27)

A aumentar outra vez!


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2016 às 23:29)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2016 às 23:34)

Cá estão os ecos vermelhos que deixaram uma chuvada monumental pelo Porto há pouco:





O acumulado vai nos 22,86 mm. Desses, cerca de 12 caíram em 20 minutos.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2016 às 23:38)

Sigo com 16.8 mm acumulados, mas que grande carga de água se abateu por aqui


----------



## qwerl (8 Mai 2016 às 23:43)

Linha de instabilidade deixou aqui apenas chuva moderada, que neste momento ainda cai, e algumas rajadas interessantes 
Entretanto o acumulado em Ovar subiu para *22,1mm*. 63mm no mês e 1150mm no ano hidrológico 2015/2016. Nada mau


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 00:19)

Chuvada agora


----------



## ruka (9 Mai 2016 às 00:42)

de fato impressionante a última pelo Porto, chuvada a sério...


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2016 às 02:29)

Tudo calmo neste momento, depois de umas boas horas de aguaceiros fortes. O acumulado andou na casa dos 18 mm.


Deixo uma foto do tal pileus que apareceu no início de tarde de ontem. Como cheguei tarde a casa não tive tempo de editar o resto das fotos. Mais tarde coloco-as aqui.




_DSC2483 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mai 2016 às 02:58)

Boa madrugada...

Por cá vai chovendo bem. Chuva moderada, por vezes forte, neste aguaceiro que vem numa linha estreita mas muito interessante, e que corre lentamente no sentido SO\NE.
O *acumulado* de ontem ficou-se pelos *17,0 mm*.
O de *hoje* vai já nos* 12,7 mm*.







*Estação no wunderground*: os dados da minha estaçãonão aparecem a esta hora devido a falha na comunicação entre o sensor termo-higrómetro e a estação-base (falta de pilha?).
Amanhã vou tentar resolver isto...


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 06:50)

Bom dia,

chuva por vezes forte, sigo com *19 mm* acumulados 

10.9 ºc actuais.

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *18.2 mm*.

O mês segue com *85 mm* acumulados 

Ano Hidrológico : *1598,8 mm* desde 01/10/2015


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 09:20)

Chove bem neste momento

*20 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mai 2016 às 11:58)

Boa tarde.

A chuva da noite trouxe um *acumulado* de *26,2 mm*.
Neste momento temos céu muito nublado e vento moderado de SSO.

*Tatual: 15,1ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mai 2016 às 12:24)

Boa tarde,

Choveu bem de noite e ainda um pouco de manhã. Agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado com o sol a espreitar de vez enquando.

À pouco apanhei Mercúrio a passar à frente do sol. Não é uma foto espetacular mas dá para ver. Mais logo coloco-a aqui.


----------



## WiiSky70 (9 Mai 2016 às 12:27)

Tá grosso


----------



## smpereira (9 Mai 2016 às 12:45)

Que chuvada!  do nada estava tudo tão calmo, cai fortíssima


----------



## smpereira (9 Mai 2016 às 12:52)

Cá está a célula comprida que descarregou bem por aqui. Com um eco vermelho nesta zona


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 13:06)

Boas,

*25.8 mm* acumulados, têm ocorrido aguaceiros por vezes bastante fortes e de gotas grossas, neste momento muito escuro para E/SE, 13.8 ºc.
Por volta do meio dia até fazia " fumo" a chuva 

O mês segue com *91.8 mm *e o ano hidrológico já ultrapassa os 1600 mm, com *1605,6 mm* desde 01/10/2015


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mai 2016 às 13:06)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2016 às 13:11)

Mas que carga de água!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2016 às 13:47)

Trovão a NO!


Por incrível que pareça no momento em que abro a janela para ver como estava a situação dá-se o trovão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2016 às 13:52)

Mais dois!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2016 às 13:56)

Cenário há cerca de 50minutos junto ao IPO do Porto


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 14:06)

Boas

Por aqui foi uma noite muito interessante, com períodos de chuva forte. A linha de instabilidade lenta ao início da noite estacionou por aqui várias horas, descarregando muita água,
Ovar segue com 38,9mm acumulados, sendo que entre a 1h30 e as 3h caíram cerca de 20mm 

O dia segue em regime de aguaceiros, neste momento não chove e o sol espreita.


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mai 2016 às 14:41)

Mas que temporal, chuva muito forte e trovoada.


----------



## Topê (9 Mai 2016 às 15:05)

Bem vocês ai em terras nortenhas já tão chuva moderada ou forte?


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Mai 2016 às 15:09)

Boa tarde.

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo, agora mais fracos.
O *acumulado* subiu para *27,4 mm*.
O vento sopra agora fraco de SSO a SSE (variável).
Nas imagens de satélite vemos ainda bastante instabilidade dispersa pelo continente, bem como a nova depressão que se formou na última noite a oeste (no triângulo entre a Península Ibérica, os Açores e a Madeira) e que irá influenciar o continente nos próximos dias - mais no sul e centro do país.


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 16:18)

O tempo fechou e neste momento chove moderadamente com pingas grossas
O acumulado de hoje é *40,0mm*
O mês ja soma *104,1mm *e *880,6mm* desde o início do ano.


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 17:34)

*42,2mm *
Neste momento chuvisca e o vento é fraco. Está fresco, *16ºC*


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 17:50)

Chuvada por aqui e com gotas bem grossas, até pensei que era granizo 

*28.4 mm* acumulados 

12.7 ºc.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2016 às 17:53)

Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui.


Deixo aqui algumas fotos da tarde de ontem, na qual saí de casa em busca de uns bons spots, e até consegui alguns bons enquadramentos com os campos aqui nas redondezas.





Estas próximas são todas da mesma célula, que se formou mesmo sobre a minha cabeça e foi descarregar bem a norte na zona de Vila Verde e Pico de Regalados. Tinha uma base fantástica e parecia ter rotação.

























Estava com alguma dificuldade em encontrar o melhor local para fotografar a célula, até que encontrei este campo florido e tudo se tornou mais fácil.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 18:02)

Que chuvada agora, gotas enormes 

As nuvens deslocam-se muito lentamente.

*29.2 mm*

Começa a ficar bem escuro para Sul.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 18:06)

Meu Deus, que carga de água, *32 mm*


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

Snifa disse:


> Meu Deus, que carga de água, *32 mm*



Boa tarde,

Por aqui não chove, por enquanto. Mas aproxima-se algo… Deixou de se ver o horizonte.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mai 2016 às 18:13)

Começa a chover com intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2016 às 18:15)

Boas,
Que chuvada agora! 
21,84 mm acumulados.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mai 2016 às 18:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui.
> 
> 
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos da tarde de ontem, na qual saí de casa em busca de uns bons spots, e até consegui alguns bons enquadramentos com os campos aqui nas redondezas.
> ...



Fantásticas!


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mai 2016 às 18:18)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por aqui não chove, por enquanto. Mas aproxima-se algo… Deixou de se ver o horizonte.





João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Que chuvada agora!
> 21,84 mm acumulados.



Eu "na" disse? 

Continua a chover com intensidade.


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

Muito escuro para Sul e para Oeste


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2016 às 18:19)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos da tarde de ontem, na qual saí de casa em busca de uns bons spots, e até consegui alguns bons enquadramentos com os campos aqui nas redondezas.


Belíssimas! 

Continua a chuva forte; 22,61 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 18:26)

Depois de uma pausa começou agora de novo a chover com intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (9 Mai 2016 às 18:31)

Chove novamente de forma bastante intensa. O acumulado vai subindo com 23,37 mm neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 18:38)

Até faz "fumo"


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2016 às 18:45)

Muito escuro em aproximação de Sul


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mai 2016 às 18:55)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui.
> 
> 
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos da tarde de ontem, na qual saí de casa em busca de uns bons spots, e até consegui alguns bons enquadramentos com os campos aqui nas redondezas.
> ...



Um espanto de imagens . Parabéns!! É impressionante o valor que uma bela paisagem pode conferir às imagens.


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

Meia hora de chuva forte acompanhada de algumas rajadas interessantes. Trovoada nada
*44,2mm*
Agora já acalmou e o céu está parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2016 às 18:59)

Um vídeo que fiz há pouco ( ver em HD) manteve-se assim a chover durante bastante tempo, chuva forte e grossa:




Sigo com *39.2 mm* acumulados 

*105,2 mm* este mês


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2016 às 19:00)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Algumas fotos que tirei pelas 19:40h, algures entre Bragança e Braga.
> (http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/page-17#post-556819)



Aqui fica também um video que fiz na altura, ver em HD 1080p:




Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal!





joralentejano disse:


> Espetacular





guimeixen disse:


> Fantásticas!



Obrigado a todos ! 


Foto captada 19:49h


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mai 2016 às 19:36)

Chove bem por aqui!


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 20:04)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui


----------



## qwerl (9 Mai 2016 às 21:28)

Céu muito nublado, noite fresca com *13,8ºC*.
*51,6mm*, e deve ficar por aqui, a chuva só deverá voltar amanhã de manhã. Que dia épico, só faltou a trovoada Apesar da muita chuva os ribeiros aguentaram-se no sítio. Fecharam a barrinha de Esmoriz há uns dias e tiveram que a abrir à pressa esta noite senão hoje só de barco


----------



## AJCS (10 Mai 2016 às 11:58)

Céu muito nublado com chuva, por vezes forte.

Pressão 999 mb
Temp. atual 14,3 ºC

Obs: Nesta foto é possível ver claramente uma nuvem a descarregar.


----------



## panzer4 (10 Mai 2016 às 12:30)

boas..
por Lousada continua a chover certinha ...parece que vamos estar assim ate sexta!
sei que ainda é cedo,mas já é possível prever o estado do tempo para a próxima semana,ate dia 22 aqui na zona? devido ao rally de Portugal...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 15:17)

Boas, 

ronca a SW, bela célula


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 15:19)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> ronca a SW, bela célula



Estava a tirar fotografia e também vi-o!!!


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 15:27)

Relâmpagos sobre o mar


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 15:32)

Espetáculo, grande relâmpago agora mesmo


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 15:32)

Só agora é que começo a ouvir


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 15:42)

Snifa disse:


> Espetáculo, grande relâmpago agora mesmo



Esse não tive oportunidade de ver… Aquele primeiro que vi foi um intranuvem.


----------



## supercell (10 Mai 2016 às 15:44)

Enorme escuridão a sul de Aveiro, mammatus e ecos roxos no radar.... vem lá da grossa...


----------



## cookie (10 Mai 2016 às 15:44)

Escuro a este e de momento 19 graus







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## supercell (10 Mai 2016 às 15:48)

Já ronca e bem por cá..


----------



## cookie (10 Mai 2016 às 15:55)

Já ronca por aqui

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 15:59)

Chove bastante


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 16:04)

15:35


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:05)

Céu bem escuro a SO. Pelo radar a coisa parece estar interessante na zona da Póvoa de Varzim/ Norte do Porto.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 16:09)

Que estrondo!


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 16:09)

Trovão 

Muito escuro a vir de sul


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 16:10)

Outro…


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 16:10)

Outro 

Ronca bem vindo de sul


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:11)

Está preto a SO. Tempo típico de trovoada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:13)

Vejo uma bela torre a crescer a sul!


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Granizo!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 16:15)

Acaba de cair granizo


----------



## supercell (10 Mai 2016 às 16:16)

Por aqui a trovoada ecoa durante bastante tempo..... e chove bem...


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 16:17)

Por aqui pedras  de tamanho considerável ( ervilhas )


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:21)

Boeing da Ryanair acaba de passar aqui em cima em direcção a NO, claramente a rugir ao bicho que está neste momento  a SO/O.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:23)

Ouvem-se roncos abafados.






Céu medonho!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:25)

Meu Deus não me lembrava de ver um céu tão escuro!

Está literalmente preto!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:28)

Edit (16:32):






Ronco agora! O mais audível até ao momento!


----------



## cookie (10 Mai 2016 às 16:33)

a trovoada continua embora não veja os relâmpagos, apenas ouça os roncos. 
Caem por vezes aguaceiros de curta duração, de intensidade média mas com pingas grossas.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 16:34)

Estrondo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:34)

Espetáculo!  A passar agora mesmo a Ponte d.luis , relâmpago para NNE sobre o Porto


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:38)

Incrível a frequência agora!! 


De 20 em 20 segundos!


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 16:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Espetáculo!  A passar agora mesmo a Ponte d.luis , relâmpago para NNE sobre o Porto



Roncou bem este


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:46)




----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 16:51)

Wall cloud a sul!!!


----------



## AJCS (10 Mai 2016 às 16:58)

Por cá está assim.

Pressão 998 mb
Temp 15,6º C


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 17:03)

Que grande trovoada!!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 17:04)

Jasuuuussss



Que é isto!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 17:05)

Que tempestade!!!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2016 às 17:06)

Cada trovão bastante vento e chuva torrencial!


----------



## 1337 (10 Mai 2016 às 17:08)

Também já tenho trovoada por cima


----------



## cookie (10 Mai 2016 às 17:08)

Fotos tiradas há instantes 



















































Por aqui as nuvens passam e deixam alguma (pouca) chuva e alguma trovoada mas também pouca. A festa parece ser por Braga.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (10 Mai 2016 às 17:09)

Trovão!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2016 às 17:11)

Que estrondo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 17:11)

Dilúvio!!


----------



## smpereira (10 Mai 2016 às 17:21)

Por cá apenas vai chovendo moderado com períodos mais intensos, em termos de trovoada apenas ouvi um trovão, as partes piores parece que passaram pelos dois lados deixando o meio com pouco .
Se tivesse conseguido tinha tirado umas fotos da cor do céu há chegada da célula mas não deu mesmo 

Dois trovões agora!


----------



## AJCS (10 Mai 2016 às 17:24)

Por cá a trovoada já se faz sentir.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2016 às 17:29)

Veêm-se agora algumas mammatus a sul.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

Continuo a ouvir trovoada, agora a norte, já a afastar-se.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 17:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Wall cloud a sul!!!


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2016 às 17:38)

Mammatus mais definidas.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2016 às 18:40)

Aspecto do céu a NE do Porto há uns 50 minutos atrás:


----------



## karkov (10 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Por Guimarães prepara-se qualquer coisa...







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 19:28)

karkov disse:


> Por Guimarães prepara-se qualquer coisa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso pelo aspecto parece que está é a ir embora. 


Neste momento o sol brilha. Vão desfilando algumas torres a oeste sobre o mar.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mai 2016 às 19:50)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Isso pelo aspecto parece que está é a ir embora.
> 
> 
> Neste momento o sol brilha. Vão desfilando algumas torres *a este sobre o mar*.


Este?!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Mai 2016 às 20:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Este?!




Já corrigi, obrigado.


----------



## cookie (10 Mai 2016 às 20:40)

Fotos de há momentos


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

Os meus registos da trovoada. Estava quase a chegar a casa mas não cheguei a tempo o suficiente para a apanhar a aproximar-se. Ainda deu para ver uns raios pelo caminho.

Consegui apanhar dois relâmpagos estando o melhor no início do vídeo e o melhor trovão após 1:05 no vídeo.


E agora as fotos. As primeiras duas dos relâmpagos do vídeo e as outras das mammatus.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## panzer4 (10 Mai 2016 às 22:53)

OFF TOPIC boas...sei que ainda é cedo,mas já é possível prever o estado do tempo para a  aqui na zona  na semana de 16 a 22 ? devido ao rally de Portugal...  com sol e outra coisa...


----------



## qwerl (10 Mai 2016 às 23:00)

Boas

Dia de aguaceiros, mais calmo que ontem.
*5,3mm* acumulados 
A estação de Ovar já leva *121,2mm* este mês.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2016 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Por cá mais um dia de aguaceiros, sendo que ao final da tarde (?) tivemos um de granizo, sendo que ainda há algum no chão nas zonas de drenagem das caleiras\regos.
O *acumulado* do dia é de *19,1 mm*.
Excelente como sempre, mais uns bons mm a somar no *mês*, o qual já tem um total de *131,5 mm*.
Desde 1 de janeiro já levo *1773,8 mm* de chuva neste cantinho...
O *ano hidrológico* já vai nos* 2244,1 mm*. _Muita fruta_...


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2016 às 23:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos da trovoada. Estava quase a chegar a casa mas não cheguei a tempo o suficiente para a apanhar a aproximar-se. Ainda deu para ver uns raios pelo caminho.
> 
> Consegui apanhar dois relâmpagos estando o melhor no início do vídeo e o melhor trovão após 1:05 no vídeo.
> 
> ...



Excelentes registos!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mai 2016 às 02:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos da trovoada. Estava quase a chegar a casa mas não cheguei a tempo o suficiente para a apanhar a aproximar-se. Ainda deu para ver uns raios pelo caminho.
> 
> Consegui apanhar dois relâmpagos estando o melhor no início do vídeo e o melhor trovão após 1:05 no vídeo.
> 
> ...



Belos registos 



Deixo aqui também um vídeo da trovoada de ontem:


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2016 às 08:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Algumas fotos que tirei pelas 19:40h, algures entre Bragança e Braga.





guimeixen disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas hoje:





Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos da tarde de ontem.





guimeixen disse:


> Consegui apanhar dois relâmpagos estando o melhor no início do vídeo e o melhor trovão após 1:05 no vídeo.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Deixo aqui também um vídeo da trovoada de ontem:



Tudo espectacular, fotos excelentes e vídeos!!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2016 às 14:37)

Boa tarde.

Por cá reinou a calma até ao final da manhã, altura em que recomeçou a chover moderadamente, sob a forma de aguaceiros.
O último, que ainda cai, trouxe mais 3 mm de *acumulado*, subindo o total de hoje para os* 5,3 mm*.
De resto o céu permanece muito nublado, com tempo fresco para a época.
O vento tem soprado fraco, sendo que entre as 9h e as 12h esteve moderado..

*Tatual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## cookie (11 Mai 2016 às 14:44)

dia cinzento por VC, há pouco com 13 graus. Vai chovendo mas nada de especial.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2016 às 16:56)

Dei um salto a Aveiro, e está a chover torrencialmente há meia hora


----------



## smpereira (11 Mai 2016 às 17:11)

Boas,
Tem chovido seguidinho ora fraco ora moderado desde o meio da manha  mais um dia a parecer inverno com temperaturas bem frescas, o casaco tem de andar sempre atrás.
A chuva tem aumentado um pouco de intensidade nestes últimos minutos, derivada de uma mancha mais intensa na zona de Aveiro que se aproxima.


----------



## smpereira (11 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

O céu escureceu bastante e a chuva aumenta de intensidade


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2016 às 19:17)

Bom fim de tarde.

_*A tarde foi passada a contemplar as esbeltas gotas do precioso néctar que vai caindo das celestiais nuvens. *
_
Ora...Mais uma tarde de chuva, ora fraca, ora moderada - como escreve o *smpereira*.
A culpa é desta linha nebulosa que atravessa agora o território:







O *acumulado* está agora nos *11,7 mm*.
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento está calmo de momento.
Nota para a temperatura que se mantêm fresca...

*Tmín: 6,3ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC

Tatual: 11,8ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## qwerl (11 Mai 2016 às 20:23)

Boas

Por aqui mais um dia de chuva fraca a moderada, há pouco parou de chover e o céu abriu um pouco.
*9,4mm* acumulados em Ovar, e o excelente acumulado de *130,6mm* nos primeiros 11 dias do mês. Muito bom


----------



## qwerl (11 Mai 2016 às 23:18)

Chuva forte e certinha ha algum tempo. Noite fresca nem parece Maio


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2016 às 06:47)

Bom dia,

célula com trovoada a oeste do Porto, acabei de ver dois relâmpagos em simultâneo 

Sigo com 10.7 ºc .

Célula que produziu os relâmpagos detectados pelo Blitzortung:


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2016 às 07:14)

Neste momento a célula apresenta alguns Mammatus e um overshooting  top:


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2016 às 07:28)

Bom dia,

Imagem que tirei por volta das 7.15


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2016 às 07:30)

Snifa disse:


> Neste momento a célula apresenta alguns Mammatus:



Grande enquadramento que tens dessa perspectiva


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2016 às 07:30)

Muito escuro para Sul / SW


----------



## Paelagius (12 Mai 2016 às 07:33)

Vejo outra


Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito escuro para Sul / SW



Vejo a partir de casa SW outra torre a começar a formar-se antes de chegar à costa.

EDIT: Entretanto, fotografia tirada há instantes. Combo x3


----------



## cookie (12 Mai 2016 às 09:23)

Manhã por vc





Não chove nem há vento. Estavam 13 graus às 8:00.


Edit. Foto de agora mesmo. O cenário é idêntico sem chuva ou vento.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2016 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

Por cá temos aguaceiros, fracos na sua essência.
Um deles terminou há pouco - foi curto.
O* acumulado* de hoje está nos* 2,0 mm*.
Ontem terminei o dia com *18,0 mm*.
O *mês de maio* já vai com *151,6 mm*.

Pelas 8h era este o panorama, visto de Penafiel, virado a norte:




Também a nebulosidade baixa estava bem presente na paisagem.


----------



## frederico (12 Mai 2016 às 15:30)

Estive há dois dias na nascente do Leça.

A fonte estava fraca para o que tem chovido.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2016 às 20:27)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima de *10,5ºC* e máxima de *15ºC. *
Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei esta manhã , pouco depois de 7h, célula onde foram detectadas algumas descargas elétricas.





Atuais *13,5ºC* com vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## qwerl (12 Mai 2016 às 21:35)

Boas

Noite/madrugada de aguaceiros. De manhã e de tarde não choveu mais. O acumulado em Ovar está nos *8,6mm*. O dia de ontem terminou com *11,4mm*. E o mês segue com *141,2mm*. Está a ser um mês muito interessante com um pouco de tudo (chuva, vento, trovoada, granizo, neve na Serra da Estrela, dois dias com temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC).


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2016 às 23:12)

Boa noite,

Ainda sobre a célula do inicio da manhã, foto que tirei aos Mammatus, aumentei o contraste para ficar mais perceptível .





Também o poente foi lindo de se ver...




Sigo com *12,8ºC* e *90%* de Humidade. Vento fraco de NW


----------



## james (13 Mai 2016 às 00:55)

Cai mais um aguaceiro fraco. 

Está um tempo bem fresquinho!

Uma boa noite a todos.


----------



## james (13 Mai 2016 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia fresquinho, com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros. 

Tatual: 11 graus 

Olhando para os modelos, nas próximas 240 horas,  a temperatura vai continuar dentro ou abaixo da média e a chuva deverá continuar, embora com um interregno entre  segunda e quinta.  E mesmo nestes dias, não deve aquecer muito, pois o vento deverá soprar de N/NO.

Bom fim de semana.


----------



## smpereira (13 Mai 2016 às 10:27)

Boas,

Chove bem agora! 

A manhã tem sido marcada por céu muito nublado e bastante chuva.
Houve uma altura que acordei e ouvia bem a chuva.
O tempo de Inverno vai continuando, este Maio


----------



## cookie (13 Mai 2016 às 13:20)

Ontem o dia ficou agradável com o sol a dar uns ares da sua graça à tarde. Hoje o dia amanheceu cinzento e atualmente embora o céu esteja encoberto, há muita claridade com o sol a querer regressar.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2016 às 15:15)

Boa tarde.

Hoje acordei com chuva de madrugada, num curto mas moderado aguaceiro.
Pela manhã o mesmo.
Vão caindo umas pingas de forma intermitente, mas com o passar das horas o céu tem-se apresentado menos carregado, mais claro.
O vento tem soprado fraco, ocasionalmente moderado.
O *acumulado* é de* 2,0 mm*.

Situação bem mais calma no Atlântico agora, apenas com maior actividade no NO atlântico, entre os Açores e Labrador\Canadá. Isto sugere para já que nos próximos dias a instabilidade não vai querer nada connosco e teremos tréguas - saudáveis...

*Tmín: 10,2ºC

Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2016 às 21:53)

Boa noite.

O céu permaneceu muito nublado até agora.
Neste momento temos chuvisco. Aliás, desde o final da tarde que temos chuva fraca ou chuvisco na ementa.
O acumulado é que se mantém igual.
_*A chuva está a fazer-se difícil...*_

O vento tem soprado fraco.

*Tmáx: 15,6ºC

Tatual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## qwerl (13 Mai 2016 às 22:33)

Boas

Noite de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
*4,1mm* acumulados em Ovar mas tenho a certeza que por aqui foi mais, no entanto só choveu de noite. A estação de Ovar-Serrado leva *8,9mm
136,9mm* em Ovar-Serrado no mês de Maio
*145,3mm* em Ovar(cidade)
De dia o céu esteve parcialmente nublado e não choveu


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2016 às 23:42)

Boa noite,
Por aqui vai chovendo fraco mas certinho, o radar não engana 






Os extremos foram *11,8ºC* / *14,9ºC *.  Atuais *13,1ºC* e vento fraco de *NNW*. 

Pelas 7h da manhã ainda captei um arco-íris, não estava muito intenso mas aqui fica o registo (tirada tlm) :


----------



## qwerl (13 Mai 2016 às 23:50)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## panzer4 (13 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

Boas...para os próximos dias 19 a 21 deste mês,e possível saber a previsão? através dos modelos alguém poderá adiantar uma previsão sff? thanks!


----------



## qwerl (14 Mai 2016 às 00:09)

panzer4 disse:


> Boas...para os próximos dias 19 a 21 deste mês,e possível saber a previsão? através dos modelos alguém poderá adiantar uma previsão sff? thanks!



Para já olhando para os modelos a tendência é de tempo seco e sol, com temperaturas normais para a época, mas ainda pode mudar.
Entretanto agora chove fraco, provavelmente será um dos últimos aguaceiros deste evento, que superou as minhas espectativas 
A noite segue agradável com *14,5ºC*


----------



## panzer4 (14 Mai 2016 às 00:14)

qwerl disse:


> Para já olhando para os modelos a tendência é de tempo seco e sol, com temperaturas normais para a época, mas ainda pode mudar.
> Entretanto agora chove fraco, provavelmente será um dos últimos aguaceiros deste evento, que superou as minhas espectativas
> A noite segue agradável com *14,5ºC*




Humm..oxalá que sim..temos cá o rally e rally e bom é com pó! a rezar para que venha realmente o sol
Por Lousada ,neste momento céu nublado,com total ausência de chuva e vento nulo...
e venha o rally!!


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado foi de *6 mm*, hoje sigo com *5.2 mm*, há pouco choveu com alguma intensidade 

Continua a frescura neste mês de Maio, sigo com 12.7 ºc actuais e vento fraco de NW, 97 % de HR.

Ontem de manhã  pelas 7 horas surgiu um arco-íris a Oeste, ainda que tímido, cá fica o registo que fiz aqui de minha casa:


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mai 2016 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos céu muito nublado, por vezes encoberto.
Dia marcado pelos chuviscos/chuva miudinha/orvalho/morrinha. Escolham....
O vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Por entre nuvens baixas, acompanhadas de algum nevoeiro que vai desaparecendo, o sol lá consegue brilhar um pouco nesta manhã de domingo. O vento está calmo.

Ontem, até ao final da tarde, os chuviscos não nos largaram, num céu permanentemente muito nublado\encoberto. Nada de sol...
Pelas 15h desloquei-me ao Monte do Pilar aqui na freguesia, aos 530 mts de altitude. O panorama era de nevoeiro, com chuva fraca e bastante fresco pontuado pela vento moderado que ali se fazia sentir.




Apenas após as 21h é que o céu começou a ficar pouco nublado.

...
*Tmín: 10,5ºC

Tatual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 81%
*​*Um bom domingo *


----------



## Paelagius (16 Mai 2016 às 05:38)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado sobre a foz do Rio Douro


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mai 2016 às 06:10)

Bom dia 

Nevoeiro muito denso por aqui também, sigo com *11,8ºC *e* 99%* de humidade 

Vento fraco de Sul


----------



## qwerl (16 Mai 2016 às 17:49)

Boa tarde

Dia de nevoeiro e muitas nuvens altas que não deixaram ver o sol. Apesar disso está um dia bastante agradável, com a temperatura à volta dos *18ºC*, *73%* de humidade.
O acumulado do mês fixou-se nos *145,3mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mai 2016 às 19:09)

Boa tarde,

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, neblina esteve presente durante todo o dia, por aqui a máxima foi de *16,7ºC*

Agora sigo com *15,6ºC* e *86%* de humidade, vento fraco de Oeste. Foto que tirei esta manhã perto do IPO Porto :


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2016 às 18:50)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *13ºC* e máxima de *16,5ºC
*
Tarde com céu praticamente limpo, nuvens baixas para o mar a correr ao sabor da nortada. Para ESE há cerca de uma hora atrás estava assim, células para os lados de Viseu / Aguiar da Beira:






Radar: 





Neste momento *15,9ºC* com vento de Oeste a *14,5 km/h*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mai 2016 às 19:02)

Boa tarde.

Ontem como hoje o nevoeiro marcou o arrancar da manhã.
Depois disso tivemos sempre neblina, sol e algumas nuvens baixas\médias.
Temperatura agradável com sensação de abafado pela humidade presente.

*Ontem
Tmín: 11,2ºC
Tmáx: 21,6ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 10,1ºC
Tmáx: 22,8ºC

Tatual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mai 2016 às 20:08)

Foto que tirei a esta célula que se formou já em Espanha. Nota-se também umas mammatus debaixo da bigorna.









Cumulonimbus and Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mai 2016 às 14:49)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima de *12,6ºC*.  Neste momento algumas nuvens médias/baixas a entrar vindas de noroeste. Registo *16,7ºC* e vento de NW a *19 km/h*

Foto que tirei ao inicio da manhã junto ao IPO do Porto, vista para NNW


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia,

Por aqui bastante nevoeiro, estão *12,5ºC *com* 98%HR *e vento nulo.


----------



## Paelagius (20 Mai 2016 às 08:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui bastante nevoeiro, estão *12,5ºC *com* 98%HR *e vento nulo.



Bom dia,

Por aqui, não se vê ponta!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2016 às 08:35)

Paelagius disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui, não se vê ponta!



Junto ao IPO do Porto, está céu limpo


----------



## cookie (20 Mai 2016 às 10:08)

em VC o dia amanheceu solarango mas de repente veio, não sei bem de onde, um nevoeiro bastante cerrado. agora já levantou um pouco mas ainda temos nevoeiro :-( 

e que tal uns diazitos de sol e calor, não?? não pode ser???


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2016 às 14:34)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento estão *19,5ºC* , céu limpo e vento fraco de  *WSW*.

Para Leste / ESE, para a zona da Serra de Montemuro estão se a formar algumas células.

Imagem satélite atual:


----------



## AJCS (20 Mai 2016 às 18:14)

Aqui estão elas !

Temp atual 25,9 ºC

Pressão 1017 mb


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

Boa tarde,
Chuva fraca com nevoeiro a acompanhar  Visibilidade a diminuir.

O dia foi relativamente fresco, quase sempre com céu muito nublado. Mínima de *12,7ºC* e máxima de *16ºC. *

Agora com *14,3ºC* e vento de SSW a* 13km/h.* Imagem Radar:


----------



## james (22 Mai 2016 às 00:50)

Noite de muita chuva por aqui! 

Noite Verdadeiramente invernal...


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2016 às 10:15)

Bom dia, 

mínima fresca de *10.9 ºc* 

Neste momento 13.9 ºc, vento NW 13 Km/h e 79 % HR.

Choveu por vezes com intensidade esta madrugada, acumulando por aqui *7.2 mm*.

O mês segue com *137,7 mm* acumulados.

Para a semana mais alguns mm em perspectiva   e quem sabe


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mai 2016 às 10:40)

Bom dia.

Ontem a chuva apareceu a meio da tarde, fraca, intermitente.
Pela noite tornou-se fraca e de madrugada foi moderada, por vezes persistente.
Pelas 7h o céu encontrava-se pouco nublado, pareceu-me que no intervalo entre a frente quente e a frente fria.
O céu entretanto foi ficando novamente muito nublado.
Neste momento temos então céu parcial a muito nublado, deixando o sol brilhar por alguns momentos.
Parece que lentamente o sol vai recomeçando a brilhar com mais vigor.
Está fresco, mais pelo efeito do vento moderado que se faz sentir agora.
O *acumulado* é de *8,4 mm*. Nada mau...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mai 2016 às 10:50)

Boas,
Ontem ao final do dia ainda acumulou *2,3mm*, desta madrugada levo *3,3mm
*
Céu pouco nublado, atuais *14,3ºC* com vento fresco de* WNW *a *13km/h *  ( Francelos : NW 18 km/h )


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2016 às 13:43)

Boa tarde,

mínima fresca com *9.8 ºc*

Neste momento bastante abafado, céu muito nublado e 22.4 ºc actuais com vento fraco de SSE, 37 % de HR.


----------



## cookie (23 Mai 2016 às 17:33)

E lá "virou" o tempo 





20,4 graus
32% HR (coisa rara por aqui)
1022 PA

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mai 2016 às 18:08)

Eh lá olha que lindas ali a crescerem:






Porém para já não tem qualquer actividade.

Neste momento tempo encoberto com algumas nuvens escuras, com mammatus e virga. Mudou tudo de repente.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2016 às 18:21)

Boas,

máxima de *22.6 ºc *

Neste momento 19.2 e um tempo algo "abafado"

Há pouco o céu estava interessante com uns belos exemplares de virga, foto que fiz na altura:







À passagem das nuvens, e pelo menos aqui, nem uma gota chegou ao solo .


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mai 2016 às 18:52)

Impressionante como nas imagens de satélite as células parecem ameaçadoras, com ecos a chegar aos 12km, mas na realidade é enganador. De ser devido à falta de humidade e outros ingredientes como o CAPE. A verdade é que as células estão mortas.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Mai 2016 às 19:21)

Que escuridão incrível a sul!


Até parece que vem aí alta trovoada.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mai 2016 às 19:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Impressionante como nas imagens de satélite as células parecem ameaçadoras, com ecos a chegar aos 12km, mas na realidade é enganador. De ser devido à falta de humidade e outros ingredientes como o CAPE. A verdade é que as células estão mortas.



Vê-se nas imagens de satélite que elas estão a crescer mas é convecção elevada e nas imagens de humidade a 700 hpa vê-se que está ela bem baixa daí a virga. Se usarmos uma parcela à superfície não há CAPE mas se for uma parcela a uma altura mais elevada provavelmente tem CAPE, elas precisam de CAPE para se formarem. Pelos menos esta é a minha interpretação.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2016 às 20:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Vê-se nas imagens de satélite que elas estão a crescer mas é convecção elevada e nas imagens de humidade a 700 hpa vê-se que está ela bem baixa daí a virga. Se usarmos uma parcela à superfície não há CAPE mas se for uma parcela a uma altura mais elevada provavelmente tem CAPE, elas precisam de CAPE para se formarem. Pelos menos esta é a minha interpretação.



Lento avanço do sector quente do sistema frontal. Alguma precipitação que não chega ao solo (vírgas)... Amanhã, com a passagem da superfície frontal fria teremos então um dia de chuva nas regiões do norte.

*EDIT (00h25)*: Nesta Terça-feira deverá ocorrer alguma precipitação a norte do sistema Montejunto - Estrela, em quantidade relativamente escassa.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mai 2016 às 07:47)

Bom dia.

Efectivamente já esteve a chover, fraco diga-se.
Ainda nada acumulou.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, cinzento escuro.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2016 às 08:39)

Bom dia, 

bem fresco com 11.9 ºc actuais.

A chuva cai certinha, sigo com *2.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## cookie (24 Mai 2016 às 10:03)

A chover certo desde manhã e moderado desde há coisa de 1hora...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2016 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca pelo Porto. 3,3 mm acumulados desde as seis da manhã. 14,4ºC.


----------



## qwerl (24 Mai 2016 às 14:37)

Boas

Dia cinzento com chuva fraca. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro forte. Neste momento não chove.


----------



## qwerl (24 Mai 2016 às 22:57)

Que grande chuvada se abateu por aqui, e continua


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2016 às 23:07)

Boa noite,

Forte aguaceiro por aqui neste momento, o acumulado do dia está nos *6.4 mm*.

Sigo com 14.8 ºc , vento SSW 14 Km/h, 96 % de HR e 1010.4 hpa de pressão.

*144.1 mm* este mês 

E lá está o radar de Arouca outra vez off..


----------



## james (25 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

Bom dia, 

Chove intensamente por aqui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

Boa noite,

Madrugada fresca por aqui, mínima de *9,7ºC. *Resto do dia com bastante sol, nuvens altas a temperatura chegou aos *18ºC* perto das 15h

Foto que tirei ao inicio da tarde, Altocumulus: 




Neste momento *15,6ºC *estáveis com *78%* de humidade e vento fraco de *SSW*.

Já com bastante atraso mas deixo aqui uma foto que tirei segunda-feira ao final da tarde, céu apresentou alguns mammatus e virga.


----------



## qwerl (26 Mai 2016 às 23:19)

Boas

Resumo de ontem: aguaceiros durante a manhã e céu pouco nublado durante a tarde. Não posso dar dados de precipitação pois ao que parece a estação de Ovar deixou de contar 
Resumo de hoje: Manhã fresca com céu pouco nublado e tarde semelhante com tempo bastante agradável.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 14:49)

Boas,


neste momento nuvens carregadas a norte. Segundo o radar há sensivelmente 20 minutos estava a descarregar bem em Vila Verde e nos Arcos de Valdevez. 


Também a sul/sudeste parece estar a chover bem.


----------



## CptRena (27 Mai 2016 às 15:05)

Boa tarde

Por aqui já deu um aguaceiro tímido.
Agora parece que as células já se vão desenvolvendo com menos vergonha, embora estejam a desenvolver-se mais para o interior da minha localização.
A ver vamos como vai evoluir isto.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Mai 2016 às 15:13)

Não estou em Braga agora mas parece que está lá a descarregar bem. Imagem de radar mais recente:


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 15:18)

Passou um eco vermelho mesmo aqui nesta zona. Por aqui apenas caíram uns pingos grossos.




_DSC2597


----------



## skinnedpt (27 Mai 2016 às 15:38)

Tiradas agora mesmo:

Shelf Cloud?


----------



## skinnedpt (27 Mai 2016 às 15:44)

Autentico dilúvio que parece que ficou nevoeiro e trovoada a mistura.

Edit:
Granizo também. Em poucos minutos e estrada já está um rio....


----------



## skinnedpt (27 Mai 2016 às 15:50)

Festival de trovoada por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2016 às 15:58)

Eco vermelho entre Santa Maria da Feira e São joão da Madeira...


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 15:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já com bastante atraso mas deixo aqui uma foto que tirei segunda-feira ao final da tarde, céu apresentou alguns mammatus e virga.



 fantástica!



skinnedpt disse:


> Shelf Cloud?



Boas fotos!  Quase parece sim, mas penso que é apenas criado pelo limite da cortina de chuva, no entanto...



skinnedpt disse:


> Festival de trovoada por aqui.



 venham mais fotos destas!


----------



## skinnedpt (27 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco vermelho entre Santa Maria da Feira e São joão da Madeira...



Exactamente onde me encontro. Já passou por agora. Sol novamente.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

Boas,

bastante escuro para SSE com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical 

Radar algo agressivo ali para Santa Maria da Feira e São João da Madeira:


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mai 2016 às 16:03)

Tarde com potencial convectivo....





SAT24

O GFS apresenta CAPE para ocorrência de trovoadas até às 18h00 para o norte e litoral da região centro, a norte do rio Mondego. Para já temos descargas eléctricas desde o norte do distrito de Leiria até ao distrito do Porto.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 16:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco vermelho entre Santa Maria da Feira e São joão da Madeira...



Célula bastante complexa e intensa! Movimento muito rápido para NNE, tão rápido que os acumulados não serão grandes mas a intensidade é violenta.

Neste momento já terá passado o Douro, dirige-se para Penafiel talvez.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2016 às 16:03)

Trovão audível agora mesmo 

Escuro para Leste e SE, célula muito activa


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2016 às 16:05)

Relâmpago, espectáculo, foi ali na direcção da Serra da Freita , que belo raio, nuvem solo, e grosso


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 16:06)

Snifa disse:


> Trovão audível agora mesmo
> 
> Escuro para Leste e SE, célula muito activa



Como habitualmente, detecção pelo IPMA inexistente ou atrasada... 
Até ao momento só mostra DEA's longe da costa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 16:07)

Snifa disse:


> Relâmpago, espectáculo, foi ali na direcção da Serra da Freita , que belo raio, nuvem solo, e grosso



 Estás a filmar? 

Bem visível pelo satélite, a célula a cruzar o Douro, vista desafogada desde o Porto:


----------



## jonas (27 Mai 2016 às 16:27)

Trovoada!
Que espetaculo!


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 16:27)

Snifa disse:


> Relâmpago, espectáculo, foi ali na direcção da Serra da Freita , que belo raio, nuvem solo, e grosso



Registado pelo IPMA:
Hora civil
16:04:22, Melres, -10,5 kAmp
16:06:58, Melres (margem norte), -19,0 kAmp


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 16:49)

A célula vem com actividade por aí a cima, embora um pouco desviada para este. Daqui de casa não vou conseguir ver grande coisa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 17:02)

Já se ouve. 



Até vai doer, vai passar mesmo ao lado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 17:09)

Duas boas descargas, meia hora atrás:


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 17:12)

Outro ronco. Afinal ainda é capaz de atingir a cidade. Vamos ver.

Neste momento já se vê bem a estrutura da célula. Céu bem escuro a S/SE.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 17:17)

Trovão mesmo muito abafado.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 17:42)

Gostei desta, em cheio no cume do Borrageiro, no Gerês


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 17:47)

Perto de Braga (Águas Santas)





E a célula responsável:


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 17:48)

Passou a uns escassos km's de raspão. Ainda deve ter chovido bem em algumas partes a este da cidade. Ainda deu para ver dois relâmpagos. Os trovões foram fracos.


Melhor que consegui:


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 17:50)

StormRic disse:


> Perto de Braga (Águas Santas)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assinatura curiosa. Dá para ver ali o gancho (hook echo) a querer formar-se.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 18:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Melhor que consegui:





Ruipedroo disse:


> Assinatura curiosa. Dá para ver ali o gancho (hook echo) a querer formar-se



Célula bastante intensa. Boa foto  , ali chove forte naquela cortina.
Apenas *2,3 mm* em Braga (estação CP), *4,0 mm* em Taipas e *5,6 mm* em Mesão Frio.
As células deslocam-se muito depressa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2016 às 18:55)

Aguaceiro moderado enquanto o sol brilha.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2016 às 19:19)

Acumulado persistente ao longo das horas desta tarde em Anadia: 3,5+1,2+2,9+?=7,6 mm


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

StormRic disse:


> Estás a filmar?



Depois de ver o relâmpago ainda filmei uns minutos com o telemóvel na esperança de apanhar algo, mas tal acabou por não suceder 

Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, 16.6 ºc,  vento SSW 17 Km/h, e 88 % de HR.


----------



## cookie (27 Mai 2016 às 23:55)

De momento em perafita com 19 graus, temperatura muito agradável . Algum vento e chuva nem vê-la.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 00:02)

Chove por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 00:04)

Aguaceiro bem forte há momentos por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 00:08)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 00:15)

Entretanto na Galiza já está a dar-lhe bem:







Notória a rapidez com que se formaram estas células e praticamente do nada. Sinal que poderemos ter aqui convecção bem interessante.


----------



## ampa62 (28 Mai 2016 às 00:33)

Boa noite. Chuva bastante forte por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 00:34)

Mas que chuvada!


----------



## panzer4 (28 Mai 2016 às 00:43)

StormRic disse:


> Duas boas descargas, meia hora atrás:



Confirmo! estava muito perto em Varziela e os vidros ate estremeceram..foi brutal,..e garanto que não ouve só 3..ouve bem mais !


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 01:13)

Mais uma forte chuvada!!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 01:37)

Boa noite,

Pareceu-me ter ouvido algo…


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 01:40)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Pareceu-me ter ouvido algo…



Ouvis-te bem. Pelo menos há registo no Blitzortung.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 02:51)

Finalmente começa a aparecer actividade eléctrica a oeste. Agora resta esperar que chegue a terra.


Caiu entretanto mais um aguaceiro.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 03:34)

Eis que vejo os primeiros clarões da noite. Direcção SW.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 03:39)

Forte clarão a oeste. Trovão bem audível.


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 04:16)

O radar mete respeito. Vigorosa linha de células a querer entrar pelo Alto Minho. 

Por aqui muitos clarões, mas não disso para já. Espero que a trovoada me acorde.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 04:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O radar mete respeito. Vigorosa linha de células a querer entrar pelo Alto Minho.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia,

Algo interessante em aproximação ao Porto:





A ficar escuro lá fora.


----------



## cookie (28 Mai 2016 às 08:21)

Chuva moderada com pingas grossas de momento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## CptRena (28 Mai 2016 às 08:30)

Acorda-se logo em festa com 2 bombas. O "grosso" segue agora para o Norte.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 08:31)

Vai chovendo moderadamente por aqui. O dia segue com 6,86 mm acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 08:36)

Trovão!


----------



## cookie (28 Mai 2016 às 08:36)

Trovoada agora mesmo 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Confirmo, ouvem-se trovões vindos de Oeste 

*6.4 mm* acumulados .


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mai 2016 às 08:45)

Por cá acumulado de 24.3mm e 9mm na ultima hora


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 08:49)

Muito escuro. Grande relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 08:50)

E vai bomba


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 08:52)

Chuva forte!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 08:55)

Grande raio, mesmo aqui ao lado!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 08:59)

Outro! Está mesmo aqui!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 09:03)

Aguaceiro torrencial acompanhado de trovões


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 09:04)

Belos relâmpagos 

*10.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 09:19)

Raio a sul há instantes. Trovão agora.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Não consegui melhor…


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 09:44)

Snifa disse:


> Belos relâmpagos
> 
> *10.4 mm* acumulados



Ainda consegui captar alguma coisa, segundos antes  de começar a filmar um belo raio rasgou os céus, mas  já não fui a tempo de o registar


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 09:51)

O céu torna-se a compor. Ia sugerir para tomarem fotos. Entretanto, vi um clarão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 09:58)

Células em aproximação de Sul e Sudoeste


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 10:11)

Grande ronco agora mesmo


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 10:12)

Muito escuro para SW





Espetáculo ! Raio ( SW 229º)


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande ronco agora mesmo



Outro…


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 10:13)

Dois roncos nos últimos momentos.


----------



## dj_teko (28 Mai 2016 às 10:23)

A pouco tive granizo


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 10:23)

Estouro

EDIT: Acho que está prestes a formar-se uma arcus a SW…


----------



## dj_teko (28 Mai 2016 às 10:24)

Cá Pu££ de estouro


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 10:24)

Grande estouro!


----------



## lbpt (28 Mai 2016 às 10:24)

Grande Estouro. A reportar do Porto


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 10:25)

Foi valente este !


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 10:30)

Continuam a rufar os tambores! Há festa na aldeia!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 10:31)

Outro que estremeceu com tudo!

Chove moderado acompanhado de vento, visibilidade reduzida.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mai 2016 às 10:34)




----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 10:36)

Grande estouro há momentos


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 10:36)

Chove bem agora.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 10:37)

Alguém consegue confirmar, se fizesse o favor, a variação de pressão nos últimos 15min?
Sei que é ridículo, mas já por duas vezes, ouvi os garrafões de água a estalar…


----------



## Thomar (28 Mai 2016 às 10:44)

Paelagius disse:


> Alguém consegue confirmar, se fizesse o favor, a variação de pressão nos últimos 15min?
> Sei que é ridículo, mas já por duas vezes, ouvi os garrafões de água a estalar…


Nunca ouvi tal coisa de que a variação de pressão atmosférica fizesse isso, mas dando uma olhadela nas estações disponíveis aí no Porto através da rede wunderground, a variação é pouquíssima subiu 1 hpa em média nos últimos 45 minutos.


----------



## cookie (28 Mai 2016 às 10:45)

ha pouco fui passear as cadelas e ouvi um grande ronco, não contava e ate saltei. estava bastante escuro para sul e para este. por aqui de momento não chove. a pressão agora está nos 1017, com 17º e 98% HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 11:05)

Aqui fica o registo  que consegui, relâmpago nuvem-mar direção SW, ás 10h 11min 4seg


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:06)

Só para encher o olho…


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:10)

Clarão e rebentar


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2016 às 11:11)

Foto com mais zoom e definição   :





Radar na altura:





E a respetiva descarga detectada pelo IPMA:





Entretanto mais um ronco lá fora..


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 11:12)

Grande relâmpago a SW , chove com intensidade


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:12)

Este foi forte…


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 11:13)

Grande bomba agora


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 11:15)

Que chuvada!  10,92 mm acumulados. Até faz "fumo"!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:15)

A chuva é tanta e adensa-se que nem se consegue ver a outra margem.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 11:20)

Fortíssima agora!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:22)

Chuva forte acompanhada de queda de granizo.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 11:25)

Que chuvada neste momento 

Trovão agora mesmo


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:26)

Que susto!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 11:26)

Não se vê nada! Verdadeiramente torrencial com um estouro brutal mesmo agora!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:26)

Bem, se há pouco era muita chuva… Então agora…


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 11:28)

E continua a chuva torrencial! Incrível o que chove!


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 11:32)

Dilúvio por aqui


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:33)

Outro roncar…


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 11:33)

A responsável pela monumental chuvada de há pouco:





Ainda vai largando uns roncos.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:34)

Paelagius disse:


> Que susto!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mai 2016 às 11:37)

Paelagius disse:


>


Foi quase à porta! 
E volta a chover com bastante intensidade. 13,97 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 11:37)

Simplesmente incrível o que chove, gotas enormes e torrencial, acompanhado de trovoada  

*26 mm* acumulados


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2016 às 11:40)

Trovão!


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:40)

Persistem os roncos distantes…


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 11:46)

Tudo encharcado, o campo de treinos da constituição tem poças enormes de água, até pararam o treino por falta de condições 

*27.6 mm* acumulados 

*27.7 mm* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 11:51)

Volta a chover torrencialmente


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 11:56)

A luz falhou por um breve momento


----------



## Nando Costa (28 Mai 2016 às 12:02)

Boas. Cada bomba por aqui fora do normal...


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 12:04)

*29.5 mm* acumulados neste momento, que bela manhã de chuva e trovoada, são umas atrás das outras 

A chuva parou.

*177,2 mm* este mês


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 12:11)

Olhando ao radar aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro de SW, para NW o céu está muito escuro com cortinas de chuva bem visíveis


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 12:21)

Por aqui, por enquanto, o sol irradia.


----------



## cookie (28 Mai 2016 às 12:29)

Por vc nada... muito escuro ainda a sul e este.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2016 às 12:31)

Porto:

*Webcam 1 - Câmara web do Porto, Rio Douro e Pontes*


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 12:45)

Sugestões para o fim-de-semana


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 12:49)

Snifa disse:


> Simplesmente incrível o que chove, gotas enormes e torrencial, acompanhado de trovoada
> 
> *26 mm* acumulados



Aspecto do céu após a passagem da chuvada diluviana e trovoada desta manhã, com ambiente bem escuro sobre a Cidade:







Entretanto mais uma forte chuvada há minutos com gotas enormes, o acumulado está nos *32.0 mm*


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2016 às 12:58)

Snifa disse:


> Aspecto do céu após a passagem da chuvada diluviana e trovoada desta manhã, com ambiente bem escuro sobre a Cidade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic


----------



## cookie (28 Mai 2016 às 13:29)

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (28 Mai 2016 às 13:44)

Boa tarde, 

Dia ( e noite)  de muita trovoada e fortíssimos aguaceiros de granizo! ￼


----------



## supercell (28 Mai 2016 às 13:59)

Por aqui manhã de vento com céu nublado e apenas um aguaceiro...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mai 2016 às 14:18)

Boa tarde.

Por cá mais do mesmo que teêm relatado: aguaceiros por vezes fortes ("Até faz fumo!") e com trovoada a acompanhar ao longo da manhã\início da tarde.
Não tirei fotografias...Tsc!
O vento também tem feito companhia durante a passagem das células mais activas, soprando com rajadas.
O *acumulado* diário segue nos* 27,4 mm*.

Desde o passado domingo o acumulado cifrou-se em 26,2 mm (tirando o dia de hoje), bastante distribuído ao longo do tempo.
O *acumulado mensal* segue agora acima dos 200 mm: *207,2 mm*.
O *ano hidrológico* ultrapassou os 2300 mm: *2319,8 mm*.

14.30h: Situação um pouco mais calma de momento.
Na última *imagem de radar* (14.10h) observa-se uma célula que irá entrar entre o litoral de Esposende e Viana do Castelo. Apresenta eco vermelho\roxo já há mais de 30 minutos.
Vamos ver o que resulta dela e se estará alguém atento por essas zonas.


----------



## cookie (28 Mai 2016 às 14:33)

Para já por Azurara o cenário é o da foto com sol há já umas horas.






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2016 às 14:56)

Video que fiz hoje de manhã ( ver em HD )


----------



## james (28 Mai 2016 às 16:24)

À pouco choveu torrencialmente, de novo! 

Grande enxurrada que ainda vai...


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2016 às 16:36)

Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mai 2016 às 18:39)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá os aguaceiros mantiveram-se, por vezes fortes mas de curta duração.
Neste momento tudo mais calmo, aparentemente não virá mais nada de especial, aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos talvez.
O acumulado aqui em *Paços de Ferreira* está agora nos *29,7 mm*.

*Luzim-Penafiel * (EMA) acumulou *22,8 mm* até às 16h. (ver aqui...)

Nada mau este mês de maio. Nada mau mesmo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 19:19)

Boas,

dia de aguaceiros fortes por aqui. O acumulado é de *28,7 mm *até às 18H. 


Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e vão caindo uns aguaceiros, com alguma intensidade mas curtos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2016 às 21:38)

Snifa disse:


> Aspecto do céu após a passagem da chuvada diluviana e trovoada desta manhã, com ambiente bem escuro sobre a Cidade:



Espectacular! 



cookie disse:


> Para já por Azurara o cenário é o da foto com sol há já umas horas.



 foto mesmo linda!



Snifa disse:


> Video que fiz hoje de manhã ( ver em HD )



Chuveiro!!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2016 às 23:46)

Algumas das fotos que tirei ontem e hoje.

Ontem, dia 27:

Tirei esta de manhã quando se estavam a formar os primeiros cumulus mas esta era diferente e notava-se em cima bastante ondas pequenas como as Kelvin Helmholtz. Não sei se pode ser considerar uma nuvem Kelvin Helmholtz pois as ondas eram muito mais pequenas de algumas que já vi e das que se vê na internet. Que acham?



Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Mais aproximada:



Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Waves by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Towering cumulus with pileus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Towering cumulus with pileus by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Hoje, dia 28:




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sun rays by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds and sun rays by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mai 2016 às 00:03)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas das fotos que tirei ontem e hoje.
> 
> Ontem, dia 27:
> 
> ...


Brutal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2016 às 00:12)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas das fotos que tirei ontem e hoje.
> 
> Ontem, dia 27:
> 
> ...


Espero um dia conseguir tirar umas fotos assim!  Sem dúvida, lindas e brutais. 

PS: O facto de ver o meu nome escrito também me incentiva a tirar fotos assim  lol


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2016 às 01:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas das fotos que tirei ontem e hoje.



Muito boas, como sempre. Gosto especialmente desta. 


Quanto a essas nuvens, são umas Kelvin Helmholtz em miniatura.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2016 às 01:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas das fotos que tirei ontem e hoje.


Belíssimas irisações! Quanto às possíveis Kelvin, parecem ser, só que nas costas de um bicho qualquer!


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2016 às 02:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas das fotos que tirei ontem e hoje.



 Fenomenais! São mesmo Kelvin-Helmholtz, muito invulgar a formação nestes fractus com tão pequena dimensão.

As irisações são espectaculares, de antologia mesmo, deves enviar isto para a cloudappreciationsociety.org e outros. Excelentemente tiradas as fotos, como sempre claro, mas...


----------



## guimeixen (29 Mai 2016 às 12:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Espero um dia conseguir tirar umas fotos assim!  Sem dúvida, lindas e brutais.
> 
> PS: O facto de ver o meu nome escrito também me incentiva a tirar fotos assim  lol





Ruipedroo disse:


> Muito boas, como sempre. Gosto especialmente desta.
> 
> 
> Quanto a essas nuvens, são umas Kelvin Helmholtz em miniatura.





João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas irisações! Quanto às possíveis Kelvin, parecem ser, só que nas costas de um bicho qualquer!





StormRic disse:


> Fenomenais! São mesmo Kelvin-Helmholtz, muito invulgar a formação nestes fractus com tão pequena dimensão.
> 
> As irisações são espectaculares, de antologia mesmo, deves enviar isto para a cloudappreciationsociety.org e outros. Excelentemente tiradas as fotos, como sempre claro, mas...




Obrigado a todos!

StormRic, enviei-as agora mesmo para a Cloud Appreciation Society.


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2016 às 13:48)

Boa tarde,

ontem o dia terminou com *33 mm* acumulados.

Hoje sigo com *10 mm* até ao momento, ocorreram aguaceiros por vezes fortes esta madrugada em especial  um ao início da manhã 

16.7 ºc actuais com vento por vezes moderado de WNW.

*190,7 mm *este mês e *1704,5 mm* no ano hidrológico


----------



## james (29 Mai 2016 às 16:09)

Boa tarde, 

Cai um aguaceiro moderado neste momento... 

Tatual: 16 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2016 às 23:21)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o acumulado de hoje é *9,1mm*, a juntar aos *24,6mm* de ontem Neste momento estão *14ºC* o vento é fraco de WSW.


João Pedro disse:


> Não se vê nada! Verdadeiramente torrencial com um estouro brutal mesmo agora!





Paelagius disse:


> Bem, se há pouco era muita chuva… Então agora…



Nessa altura era este o cenário que se via para norte, grande negridão para nor-noroeste, zona da Afurada / Foz do Douro:


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2016 às 19:01)

Boa tarde,

está um tempo que as pessoas nem sabem o que hão-de vestir, de manhã cedo quando saio a pé para o trabalho, está fresco, como foi o caso de hoje com mínima de *10.8 ºc* e nevoeiro fechado, um casaco sabe bem 

À tarde ocorre o inverso, céu limpo, subida de temperatura, máxima de *21.7 ºc* por aqui, e claro casaco na mão, a não ser que quem anda a pé  queira transpirar como na sauna.  

Neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis 21.1 ºc , 69 % de HR ,vento NW 12 Km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mai 2016 às 20:30)

Boas,
Por aqui amanhecer com nevoeiro cerrado, mínima de *10,2ºC* ,as partículas de água renderam *0,3mm* de precipitação 

Muito sol desde o final da manhã, máxima foi de *21,6ºC* ás 19:10h

Agora ainda estão *21,2ºC* com *64%* de humidade e o vento é fraco de *NW*


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mai 2016 às 23:17)

Boa noite,

Sempre colocaram a foto no site Cloud Appreciation Society. Fica aqui um link : https://cloudappreciationsociety.org/gallery/photographer/guilherme-silva/

Deixa aqui algumas fotos que tirei no dia 29 ao fim do dia.




Clouds at Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Clouds at Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


Estas foram tiradas hoje:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jun 2016 às 07:30)

Bom dia, 

Céu limpo mínima de *14,8ºC.* Isto hoje promete aquecer um pouco mais, vamos ver..

Agora sigo com *15,6ºC* e vento de *ENE* a *19km/h*


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2016 às 03:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Sempre colocaram a foto no site Cloud Appreciation Society. Fica aqui um link : https://cloudappreciationsociety.org/gallery/photographer/guilherme-silva/



 parabéns!

Nas classificações que puseram não concordo com _altocumulus_, isto são claramente nuvens altas, eu diria _cirrocumulus_. Estarei a ver mal?


----------



## 1337 (21 Jun 2016 às 16:19)

Que torradeira por cá, ás 14 UTC estavam 33.4ºC com 36 % hr


----------

